# Giant verses ridgeback



## louise (25 Oct 2008)

Just looking for general opinions here but personally, which do you feel are the better brand? I am debating between ridgeback speed/meteor and giant city crs 3.0.

Sorry for keeping asking so many questions


----------



## fossyant (25 Oct 2008)

What ever comes with the better groupset ?


----------



## louise (25 Oct 2008)

fossyant said:


> What ever comes with the better groupset ?



I have no idea what the heck that means, sorry I am a total newbie to this

http://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-GB/bikes/women/2585/32844/

http://www.ridgeback.co.uk/pdf.php


----------



## Ivan Ardon (26 Oct 2008)

They're very similar bikes. The Giant has a better front fork, the Ridgeback has better tyres.

Tyres are easily changed, I'd have the Giant.


----------



## Fab Foodie (26 Oct 2008)

Always a good idea to try both anyway even if one looks better on paper. All bikes fit, feel and ride differently.


----------



## DJ (27 Oct 2008)

Personally I like Ridgebacks,Oh no here I go again!

No but seriously though, As above try both bikes and go with what you feel. One might be more comfortable than the other!

Good luck. 

Group set, is all the cogs/brakes etc


----------



## louise (27 Oct 2008)

Thanks, when I decided to take up cycling again I thought it would be so easy, get a bit of advice, choose a bike, buy it and off you go.

2 months on total confusion reigns as I relised the myriad of bikes that are out there (and the myriad of quality) I feel that I have kept going round and round in circles. Thank goodness for somewhere like this where I can ask questions galore.

Thanks everyone


----------



## Keith Oates (27 Oct 2008)

louise, it is very much down to personal choice whether it's the colour, shape, logo or whatever that catches your eye and imagination. Having said that my personal choice would be the Giant as I've never regretted any of the ones I've bought in the past.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## randombadger69 (28 Oct 2008)

Ridgeback will be manufactured by Giant or merida. Giant are the biggest bike company out there, the economies of scale they work in is huge, so you always get a lot of bike for your money. They build their own bikes and offer a good frame warranty. I have assembled the Giant CRS models at work and the only ever gripes (which are sortable) are usually a cheep B/B, this is a replaceable component anyhow. Do i sound pro-Giant?! 

Having said that try and ride a Marin Hybrid...


----------



## paul (29 Oct 2008)

Giant for me, no problems with mine. Spare parts available when needed. Check out the service dept at the bike shop you buy from, Shouldn't be any problems with new bike anyway, except a few adjustments, say after four weeks of riding (depends on distance covered) but most bike shops offer or provide a check up after four weeks. Ask when purchasing. Also worth considering LBS (Local Bike Shop) in the area where you work, commute past or near home, good for popping in if needed, rather than buying a bike from somewhere far away, where you have to travel to just for a possible part for the bike, and isn't enroute home.


----------



## louise (30 Oct 2008)

Thanks so much, my mind is now made up after 2 months of humming, arring and uncertainty

Giant city crs 3.0 womens it is!

Now just got to find £300- have £150 so far from overtime, have another 8 hrs overtime later this month and then next month I have another 11 hrs booked in and its a night shift so it equates to the equivelent of 16 hrs pay so that should cover it.

Not worrying to much about getting it before Christmas as I am planning to ask for lights, helmet etc for Christmas presents! Sending hint hint emails already!!

Bike shop has offered me 10 percent off as I am a part time student and thus have an NUS card and they will also give me 10 percent of the value of the bike in goods


----------

